# Happy Mother's Day!



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Good morning all.

We just dropped a new Bell Tree Direct yesterday with new flower collectibles, but we were hiding a little something extra for the next day! We're releasing another very special flower today too with the Mother's Day Carnation now available in the TBT Shop for a limited time today. Check back throughout the day for stock to be added.

Of course Mother's Day is celebrated on various days around the world, but we'll be using the second Sunday of May date for TBT.

Now go call your mom.



Xerolin said:


> Pink Carnation tomorrow?



nice 1


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

Ok, no pink carnation. How about red or white?


----------



## skarmoury (May 8, 2016)

Oh my god thank you, I needed a carnation collectible in my life ohh my gosh ; v; I need to spend all my tbt bells immediately on these flowers goodbye ; v;


----------



## f11 (May 8, 2016)

This leaves after today like the roses right?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

oh god i need to save up for like 12 of those too send help.

cant wait for fathers day aaaaaah yes you better release the red one

Or just make 'em April 25th or something next time


----------



## Damniel (May 8, 2016)

Crys said:


> This leaves after today like the roses right?



No it goes out of stores today. It has its duration is unlimited


----------



## Shinigamii (May 8, 2016)

aaa this is super cute  <3


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Crys said:


> This leaves after today like the roses right?



It's permanent!  Just only sold today.


----------



## Gracelia (May 8, 2016)

Woohoo. Pink Carnations are the best \o/

tfw u accidentally buy too many on lag ==


----------



## Mints (May 8, 2016)

happy mothers day to u 2


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> It's permanent!  Just only sold today.



Since you're on, which Father's day date are you guys gonna use if you're planning a red one as well?


----------



## Mints (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> It's permanent!  Just only sold today.



will it be sold any other mothers day


----------



## Amilee (May 8, 2016)

omg i love this! thank you <333


----------



## Skyfall (May 8, 2016)

So awesome, thank u so much!


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

I knew there was going to be a carnation! Oh, and happy Mother's Day of course.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

Oh no, I didn't get it and i'm positive its not gonna get restocked.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh no, I didn't get it and i'm positive its not gonna get restocked.



probably like last night times i assume


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> probably like last night times i assume


Oh, you mean like 4am restock? Ugh...


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Since you're on, which Father's day date are you guys gonna use if you're planning a red one as well?



Regardless of what date we could use, you know I'm not going to confirm or deny future collectibles anyway.  So sorry, no answer!



Mints said:


> will it be sold any other mothers day



It might or it might not. I don't like to commit to things months or years in advance if I don't need to. Always better to be able to be flexible later in case we want to change plans, sorry!




I'll be adding more in within the next hour or two! We are not cruel enough to release something for one day and let me be sold out for the entire day within one hour.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 8, 2016)

uggh i want my third carnation!! is it gonna be restocked?


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

I love the carnations, I missed the restock so now to watch it through out the day.

Happy mother's day mothers on Bell Tree!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Regardless of what date we could use, you know I'm not going to confirm or deny future collectibles anyway.  So sorry, no answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My savior. I'll be there!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 8, 2016)

nvm.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Regardless of what date we could use, you know I'm not going to confirm or deny future collectibles anyway.  So sorry, no answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh I hope I can get  some, I am going out with my family for mothers day, I suggested we bike down to a cute breakfast join (my mom loves biking) Even if I cant get any it was a great idea :3


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Regardless of what date we could use, you know I'm not going to confirm or deny future collectibles anyway.  So sorry, no answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, merda eh 

Lol I thought it was kinda obvious you'd do another red but well better save up another 1k btb then....


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> We are not cruel enough to release something for one day and let me be sold out for the entire day within one hour.









This text is only here so it doesn't get reported for post quality.


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

It's 11.45pm my time right now. I'll have to stay up all night to catch the restocks.


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

i didn't get one rip i was drawing


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

kianli said:


> i didn't get one rip i was drawing



rip im way too short on bells anyways D: <


----------



## TheTangySkitty (May 8, 2016)

Happy mothers day!


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 8, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I love the carnations, I missed the restock so now to watch it through out the day.
> 
> Happy mother's day mothers on Bell Tree!



Thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really want this one (I'm a mother) and the Emerald (my birthstone). I dunno if I'll be able to do it though. Especially because it's mothers day


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Thank you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Really want this one (I'm a mother) and the Emerald (my birthstone). I dunno if I'll be able to do it though. Especially because it's mothers day



i want one too cause carnations and yea just someone was nice enough to donate some bells NOPE SOLD OUT HURR HURR


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 8, 2016)

gosh I'm going to be out of luck even to get 1! I think it is a little greedy for people
to buy like 6 for example for themselves but I'm not going to judge, I mean they
are really cute and if they didn't run out so quickly I think I would buy loads
too! I can't wait for them to be restocked tho I will probs forget


----------



## Zylia (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> i want one too cause carnations and yea just someone was nice enough to donate some bells NOPE SOLD OUT HURR HURR



HURR HURR


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Apollo96 said:


> Loooooool!



reported for post quality.

nah just kidding seems they will be sporadic though.


----------



## Zylia (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> reported for post quality.
> 
> nah just kidding seems they will be sporadic though.



Oh. Let me change it up then....^^


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Apollo96 said:


> Oh. Let me change it up then....



still as bad lmaooo.

anyways i hope they do one more at least really this is getting annoying if it's both one day limited and restocks like never.


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> I'll be adding more in within the next hour or two!



They're up! More coming later.


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Has there been another restock on the carnations since Justin's post here around 11? I love carnations, I just want one -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

NVM IT RESTOCKED JUST AS I POSTED XD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

I bought two! One to keep, and the other to save for later, when they become more valuable.


----------



## Vizionari (May 8, 2016)

Got one, it's lovely


----------



## Nightmares (May 8, 2016)

Bought one off someone ^~^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

Well, now I can eat knowing that I got one. (Two actually)


----------



## boujee (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the flowers yo!


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

Missed the restock ;-;

I'm happy someone PM'd me an offer for one though, but I hope I manage the snag one


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

horsepoop of course i had one in cart but noooooo


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 8, 2016)

Sold out within minutes w-what
I was able to put it into the cart and was only milliseconds too late, theyre gone again weep
It's the first collectable I ever wanted heeeh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

Clearly, this is how restocks work:

1. Restocks
2. Sells out in a minute.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> Sold out within minutes w-what
> I was able to put it into the cart and was only milliseconds too late, theyre gone again weep
> It's the first collectable I ever wanted heeeh



i want the red more but hey carnation 

meh better save up to buy one off users -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Clearly, this is how restocks work:
> 
> 1. Restocks
> 2. Sells out in a minute.



3. Lag the shop as much as possible so almost no one have a chance.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> i want the red more but hey carnation
> 
> meh better save up to buy one off users -_-
> 
> ...


Thank's for clearing that out.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thank's for clearing that out.



de nada lol


----------



## Hay (May 8, 2016)

Happy mothers day to all! <3 <3


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 8, 2016)

Agh I can't believe I missed it!

1. Restocks 
2. Sells out within minutes maybe not even that
3. Lag is so bad even if you managed to catch the restock you probs won't be
able to get one 

rip congrats to the lucky one :/

I guessing people are buying loads to sell
them off later at some really high prices
oh well... I'm not too bothered 
anyway! I'll guess I will have to wait, hey! x


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 8, 2016)

please tell me theres gonna be another restock..


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 8, 2016)

Missed it... uggh.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

snoozit said:


> please tell me theres gonna be another restock..



yes 2 am gmt i bet :c meh might as well buy off someone i guess D: <


----------



## Nightmares (May 8, 2016)

Noo I missed the restock


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

i was browsing deviantart when it restocked ugh


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

I feel bad that people keep missing these. I feel blessed *_*


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 8, 2016)

kianli said:


> i was browsing deviantart when it restocked ugh



I was on youtube as I thought they were going to be restocked as 6pm... (that is
the time for me anyway)


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Thank you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Really want this one (I'm a mother) and the Emerald (my birthstone). I dunno if I'll be able to do it though. Especially because it's mothers day



Eh, screw the BTB stuff... It's not worth spending this entire day trying to get it. I have things planned.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Noo I missed the restock



like 90% of tbt did :vv


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

If we continue to get new flowers later on, does that mean rose collectibles may become a permanent thing? If they do, I bet they'll be hard to get too. Ooooh I'd love to see Jacob's ladder collectibles! My favorite Acnl flowers are def the JL's followed by carnations, roses, violets, and tulips, and.... I just love flowers! >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> If we continue to get new flowers later on, does that mean rose collectibles may become a permanent thing? If they do, I bet they'll be hard to get too. Ooooh I'd love to see Jacob's ladder collectibles! My favorite Acnl flowers are def the JL's followed by carnations, roses, violets, and tulips, and.... I just love flowers! >.<



hahah would be awesome if they made a rafflesia one.. totally getting 12 of these : D


----------



## boujee (May 8, 2016)

Will the red one be for Father's Day?


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Eh, screw the BTB stuff... It's not worth spending this entire day trying to get it. I have things planned.



Since you're a mommy, and I love moms, if they restock again, and I manage to snag another I'll sell it to you at retail price! Promises <3


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 8, 2016)

sold out.


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> hahah would be awesome if they made a rafflesia one.. totally getting 12 of these : D



OMG RAFFLESIA! They totally need a weeds collection! I want dandelions!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> OMG RAFFLESIA! They totally need a weeds collection! I want dandelions!



Yes and just the weed image in general lol #420


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yes and just the weed image in general lol #420



Oooooh, it's lit~


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Oooooh, it's lit~










it is

*waits for another missed fail rs*


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 8, 2016)

I finally managed to buy one for 100tbt off of a very kind user that didn't want ridiculous overpay!

I am very happy <3!!


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> I finally managed to buy one for 100tbt off of a very kind user that didn't want ridiculous overpay!
> 
> I am very happy <3!!



That's not bad, but I totally would've waited till later in the day at least. You aren't as low on btb as I am though xD I don't really wanna spend more than retail, so hopefully there'll be another restock. I wanna snag one for Mr. Cat if I can c; Mom's deserve pretty flowerssss!!!!


----------



## pokedude729 (May 8, 2016)

And already sold out


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> it is
> 
> *waits for another missed fail rs*



GL GL fam v.v


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 8, 2016)

omg I guess I got lucky since I managed to grab the last 6 (sorry to those who were trying and didnt get one ;-; )


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

I Want a Pink Carnation, But I'm always late for the RS  >.>


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

ahhh ok gonna need to refresh the shop a lot today, sooo cute, carnations are my fave. happy mother's day to americans!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> GL GL fam v.v



muito obrigada :v

@jellyfish yes thanks for lagging


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

I just gave up on the restocks and bought one from someone else LOL

good luck to everyone!


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> muito obrigada :v
> 
> @jellyfish yes thanks for lagging



RIP. If I manage to snag some more I'll give you one bb


----------



## Jacob (May 8, 2016)

I think this flower is one of my favorite collectibles, the artist did a really good job with it

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I think this flower is one of my favorite collectibles, the artist did a really good job with it
> 
> Happy Mother's Day!



I wish one of us could take credit, but it's actually straight from Animal Crossing! (the icon used in your inventory) So kudos to you random artist at Nintendo.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> RIP. If I manage to snag some more I'll give you one bb



u better ily xoxo <3

i hope i can catch another though :v rip brain.


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

We have all the super cute collectibles, now if only we could arrange them more freely. I'd totally buy a second red cosmo if I could place my Pikachu egg in the middle of both of them v.v


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2016)

A good mother's day card


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

Restock pls i was eating pancakes


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> I wish one of us could take credit, but it's actually straight from Animal Crossing! (the icon used in your inventory) So kudos to you random artist at Nintendo.



Well it is still a good use of it, and you had to put it together in time for mothers day so good on all of you


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> A good mother's day card



bullseye dem feels

also restock meow or get spammed by bad danish music


----------



## aleshapie (May 8, 2016)

Whyyyyyy. Restocks? When was the last one?

#Fathersdayredcarnation!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> #Fathersdayredcarnation!



YES so much if they do im getting 12

nice redpink collectibles btw


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Whyyyyyy. Restocks? When was the last one?
> 
> #Fathersdayredcarnation!



Last restock was at like 12:41 c; Check page 4 of this thread~


----------



## aleshapie (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> YES so much if they do im getting 12
> 
> nice redpink collectibles btw



Thanks Moko! Lovin that white feather!! I did not realize that that was you for the longest time! I wish that there was some type of notification when people change their username… LOL


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Thanks Moko! Lovin that white feather!! I did not realize that that was you for the longest time! I wish that there was some type of notification when people change their username… LOL



heh thank you : D and yeah i thought i had this for a long time apparently not


----------



## Heyden (May 8, 2016)

4am and sold out ;(


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> YES so much if they do im getting 12
> 
> nice redpink collectibles btw



We totes need a red carnation, and the users who manage to get both should be given a pass to purchase a white carnation later! It'll be just like in-game breeding <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> We totes need a red carnation, and the users who manage to get both should be given a pass to purchase a white carnation later! It'll be just like in-game breeding <3




yes we doooooo. and yeah that would be cool 

:41 yeah lol this is worse than feeding kadoaties on neopets .


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes we doooooo. and yeah that would be cool
> 
> :41 yeah lol this is worse than feeding kadoaties on neopets .



OMG don't even get me started on neopets! I haven't played in so many years, I wish I could remember my log-in just to see what's up. Unless they terminated me cuz I was like, dead xD


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

You gotta be kidding me! (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻
Missed another Restock.</3


----------



## Shina (May 8, 2016)

will they be restocked again?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> OMG don't even get me started on neopets! I haven't played in so many years, I wish I could remember my log-in just to see what's up. Unless they terminated me cuz I was like, dead xD



yeah see lmao but yeah i used to feed kads there back in my days s yeah this is even worse, at least you knew the kad pattern lol


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah see lmao but yeah i used to feed kads there back in my days s yeah this is even worse, at least you knew the kad pattern lol



Trueeeeee, these restocks are cray, but I guess it all comes down to luck. When there's a new collectible or a restock I always switch from mobile to desktop, and keep a tab with the shop open constantly. I refresh every few minutes or so. I got super lucky today though. Justin posted a restock literally right as I was asking about it I was like omfg :O MY DESTINY!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Trueeeeee, these restocks are cray, but I guess it all comes down to luck. When there's a new collectible or a restock I always switch from mobile to desktop, and keep a tab with the shop open constantly. I refresh every few minutes or so. I got super lucky today though. Justin posted a restock literally right as I was asking about it I was like omfg :O MY DESTINY!



luck indeed :0

#replacejubswithlillepalle2k16


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Trueeeeee, these restocks are cray, but I guess it all comes down to luck. When there's a new collectible or a restock I always switch from mobile to desktop, and keep a tab with the shop open constantly. I refresh every few minutes or so. I got super lucky today though. Justin posted a restock literally right as I was asking about it I was like omfg :O MY DESTINY!



You lucky duck, getting home just after a restock, I just want a flower to match my feather


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Darn it! Will you be restocking these today?


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> You lucky duck, getting home just after a restock, I just want a flower to match my feather



I wish you luck! I'm still watching the shop for someone else, so we may both need it, or at least the person I'm stalking the shop for needs some luck :0 I am grateful for my luck though, and the flowers may become my favorite collectibles from here on, so I'm gonna treasure the rarer flowers if I can get them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Darn it! Will you be restocking these today?



nope no milk today.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I wish you luck! I'm still watching the shop for someone else, so we may both need it, or at least the person I'm stalking the shop for needs some luck :0 I am grateful for my luck though, and the flowers may become my favorite collectibles from here on, so I'm gonna treasure the rarer flowers if I can get them.



Thank you for the luck and I hope you get one for your friend, I really like the flowers, was iffy at first but really like them the more I look at them, I think they hold a good AC memory for all of us


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Darn it! Will you be restocking these today?



Hopefully they'll get another restock before the day is over. We don't know if they'll come back in later years, and if they do, I feel bad for anyone who paid way over the store price >>


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

I keep stalking it and when I look away, Bam! It's sold out.
I need luck ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Hopefully they'll get another restock before the day is over. We don't know if they'll come back in later years, and if they do, I feel bad for anyone who paid way over the store price >>



Yeah I'm just waiting for these to sell for overprices lmao


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Thank you for the luck and I hope you get one for your friend, I really like the flowers, was iffy at first but really like them the more I look at them, I think they hold a good AC memory for all of us



I agree, and I may even have to take a cute new profile pic full of flowers to match my collectibles! I just love plants in general. I'm not good at taking care of them or raising them irl, but I love to smell them, take pics, and press them so they stay pretty forever!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> I keep stalking it and when I look away, Bam! It's sold out.
> I need luck ;-;



Good luck to you


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah I'm just waiting for these to sell for overprices lmao



They already are, and it hasn't even been a day xD They'll skyrocket by next year if we don't get many more restocks...


----------



## aleshapie (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Hopefully they'll get another restock before the day is over. We don't know if they'll come back in later years, and if they do, I feel bad for anyone who paid way over the store price >>



I bought 2 from someone. I am ok with paying a little more, kinda like a finder's fee. Lol. But I will not be scalped! Ha!


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> I keep stalking it and when I look away, Bam! It's sold out.
> I need luck ;-;



Good luck! ;0


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Awwwww I really hope they restock!
Was wondering if they do restock if I could give someone the tbt to buy one then send it me with a message? As id love one with my mums dates on


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 8, 2016)

Yeah people are buying a bunch in bulk just to sell them again but overpriced..not everyone but most people by the looks of it

managed to buy mine for 100tbt tho which is pretty fair to me


----------



## aleshapie (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> heh thank you : D and yeah i thought i had this for a long time apparently not



Yes, you have. Lol. I just keep forgetting to mention it.


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> I bought 2 from someone. I am ok with paying a little more, kinda like a finder's fee. Lol. But I will not be scalped! Ha!



I get it lol, I wouldn't mind paying a little extra later on, but certainly never double the price or something. I also won't buy any op'd collectibles when restocks are still a possibility. I'd wait till tomorrow before making any big decisions.


----------



## Mura (May 8, 2016)

I see people with 3-6 of these and I'm sitting here with none

cry


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Yes, you have. Lol. I just keep forgetting to mention it.



Ahaha it's alright, I'm used to most 

oh and yes one or two hundred btb currency i'd pay for em but really this is like new feathers haha


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

someone could gifgt me 1 for free


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Awwwww I really hope they restock!
> Was wondering if they do restock if I could give someone the tbt to buy one then send it me with a message? As id love one with my mums dates on



I'm already stalking for another user, so if they restock I'll get you one as well and sell it to you at store price! If you or the other user happen to also catch the restock then I'll sellem to people without them at the og price. I'm not looking for profits v0v


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm already stalking for another user, so if they restock I'll get you one as well and sell it to you at store price! If you or the other user happen to also catch the restock then I'll sellem to people without them at the og price. I'm not looking for profits v0v



Thank you so much! I will keep my eye out and of course do the same if not. Thanks


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

I just have some free time today. My classes just ended, and I'm just sitting around waiting to take my mom and grandmother out to dinner with the fam. The least I could do while sitting around is help some ppl out c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chelsaurus said:


> Thank you so much! I will keep my eye out and of course do the same if not. Thanks



NP! Good luck to us both then xp


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

if theres a restock later i'll buy 2 of them and do a giveaway one the 2nd


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Yeah I totally forgot to check this morning to see if there were anything new, then I had work. But Im free all evening other than doing assignments so I can keep refreshing

Also enjoy your time with your gran and mother


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

N e s s said:


> if theres a restock later i'll buy 2 of them and do a giveaway one the 2nd



grats on post 5k also we all know u luv meh


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

N e s s said:


> if theres a restock later i'll buy 2 of them and do a giveaway one the 2nd



Congrats on your 5k Post.~


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

N e s s said:


> if theres a restock later i'll buy 2 of them and do a giveaway one the 2nd



Omg I'd love to givem away, but I just did a giveaway a couple of weeks ago, and I'm a little poor atm. The best I can do right now is just reserve a few for some sweeties >.>


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

And this is when I realized today is mothers day


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Yeah I totally forgot to check this morning to see if there were anything new, then I had work. But Im free all evening other than doing assignments so I can keep refreshing
> 
> Also enjoy your time with your gran and mother



Ty~ and it sucks that you're so busy. I'm still a bit young, and can't exactly get a ride to a job location, so I don't have an actual job. I do volunteer work once a week every week though. At this little cat shelter in the next town over. 3 years strong!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

... brb dying somewhere in a corner im giving up soon ;;


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

Someone send me a VM if theres a restock i'll be on all day


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Ty~ and it sucks that you're so busy. I'm still a bit young, and can't exactly get a ride to a job location, so I don't have an actual job. I do volunteer work once a week every week though. At this little cat shelter in the next town over. 3 years strong!



Ohhh really? Thats a shame, atleast you're volunteering! And in a cat shelter- I bet thats good, I love animals!


----------



## Mura (May 8, 2016)

How many will there be if there is a restock?


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

Murabito. said:


> How many will there be if there is a restock?



The release had 100, and the first restock had 50, so I'm gonna guess 50 for each additional restock today


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Well it says 151 items sold on it? Maybe around that? or am i completely wrong? haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit ignore that haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

There were only 50?! damn when was the restock?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> The release had 100, and the first restock had 50, so I'm gonna guess 50 for each additional restock today



ah makes sense :0 let's hope...


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Ohhh really? Thats a shame, atleast you're volunteering! And in a cat shelter- I bet thats good, I love animals!



It's not a bad volunteer job! The cats really mess the place up, but they're all darling little angels, and I love knowing that I'm making a difference. No matter how small. It'd be nice to also have a real job though. I have too much free time imo v.v

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> Someone send me a VM if theres a restock i'll be on all day



If I can remember I'll try and send a VM! Some others should do us a favor and also volunteer to send out vms though. I'm forgertful after all. I'll remember to reserve some, and if I forget who they're for I can check this thread, but if I forget to vm Ness it'll be too late...


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

jermy pls restock


----------



## aleshapie (May 8, 2016)

Sadly, I am a mom and watching for this restock just so that I may give other mothers a gift of a very pretty limited flower collectible...and it is taking away time from my kids on Mother's Day… I wish that you guys had made it a one time purchase per person today or something along those lines. Or at least have more frequent restocks. At some point I am going to have to put my family first over this. But it does bum me out.


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Sadly, I am a mom and watching for this restock just so that I may give other mothers a gift of a very pretty limited flower collectible...and it is taking away time from my kids on Mother's Day… I wish that you guys had made it a one time purchase per person today or something along those lines. Or at least have more frequent restocks. At some point I am going to have to put my family first over this. But it does bum me out.



the struggle is real


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Sadly, I am a mom and watching for this restock just so that I may give other mothers a gift of a very pretty limited flower collectible...and it is taking away time from my kids on Mother's Day… I wish that you guys had made it a one time purchase per person today or something along those lines. Or at least have more frequent restocks. At some point I am going to have to put my family first over this. But it does bum me out.



</3 this made me sad. I'd help, but I think I only have enough to get 2 for the 2 users I promised them to. Good luck, and Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

There's a mod online....

plz


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Its 8pm and I dont think i could do another 4am stay up :'( please restock soon!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Its 8pm and I dont think i could do another 4am stay up :'( please restock soon!!



given the coffee here i thin i can lol but yes i feel you i love how they probably grabbed the popcorn and watching us now lol


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> given the coffee here i thin i can lol but yes i feel you i love how they probably grabbed the popcorn and watching us now lol



Only noon here and I am going to try and get some carnations, if I get a bunch I will give it to some people who didn't them, especially to moms who haven't gotten them


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

HAHAHA popcorn has definitely been grabbed! Like 'lets leave it another hour, see how many more sweat with anticipation'


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Only noon here and I am going to try and get some carnations, if I get a bunch I will give it to some people who didn't them, especially to moms who haven't gotten them



ha yea some are lucky with timezones :'D

I just want one because carnations are beautiful flowers don't really care about the mother's day too much really.


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

Come to think of it, how many moms are on the forums? I can think of 3


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

It's only the afternoon here, but once my fam goes out to dinner tonight it'll be even harder for me to stalk the shop. The mobile version is laggy compared to desktop. Plus I won't have wifi, so my phone will be slower. I'll also probs have to leave for dinner early cuz my mom wants to see part of my bro's b-ball game. My chances of getting more flowers are slimmer than I thought, but I won't give up. I'd hate to disappoint ppl v-v


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Come to think of it, how many moms are on the forums? I can think of 3



probably a few idek ._.

hah yeah i can feel the stench from the old butter popcorn here


----------



## SharJoY (May 8, 2016)

I hope I manage to catch a restock today.  Thank you for all the cute flower collectibles.

Happy Mother's day to all the moms and those that fill the Mom role.


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> It's only the afternoon here, but once my fam goes out to dinner tonight it'll be even harder for me to stalk the shop. The mobile version is laggy compared to desktop. Plus I won't have wifi, so my phone will be slower. I'll also probs have to leave for dinner early cuz my mom wants to see part of my bro's b-ball game. My chances of getting more flowers are slimmer than I thought, but I won't give up. I'd hate to disappoint ppl v-v



Dont worry, Im going to try and keep my eye out and buy a load for everyone (fingers crossed) just in case. Refreshing every minute lol!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Dont worry, Im going to try and keep my eye out and buy a load for everyone (fingers crossed) just in case. Refreshing every minute lol!



yeah if i could i'd buy 151 and just giveaway most -w- ugh this refreshing


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Both tabs are like perma open on my browser right now xD


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Same! lol
My assignments are put on hold right now! DARN IT!


----------



## aleshapie (May 8, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Come to think of it, how many moms are on the forums? I can think of 3



There are a ton of us on here. We had a thread a while back. I know Blizzard is a grandma! (I <3 u Blizzard! You are missed!). My two besties are both moms and they are not on here today BECAUSE its mother's day. So, while I am in complete love of this collectible (maybe even my fave thus far!) , it is not being purchased by mothers, cuz we are not able to spend much time here. So, maybe thats the point? All you kiddos out there, buy yo mommas some flowers and tell her you love her! Without her, you wouldn't be here today!


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Same! lol
> My assignments are put on hold right now! DARN IT!



Lol, just don't forgetem later! These collectibles are awesome, but school is so important >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

-kicks shop and pokes staff with a stick-


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> -kicks shop and pokes staff with a stick-



Ow please have mercy


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Ow please have mercy



NEVER


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Ow please have mercy



Well, because you said please, sure


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> There are a ton of us on here. We had a thread a while back. I know Blizzard is a grandma! (I <3 u Blizzard! You are missed!). My two besties are both moms and they are not on here today BECAUSE its mother's day. So, while I am in complete love of this collectible (maybe even my fave thus far!) , it is not being purchased by mothers, cuz we are not able to spend much time here. So, maybe thats the point? All you kiddos out there, buy yo mommas some flowers and tell her you love her! Without her, you wouldn't be here today!









Case Closed


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Ow please have mercy



nunca :c

or fork one of these over.


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> They're up! More coming later.



When is later? Right now!


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

RIP Justin May 8th 2016


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

I GOTEM FOR CHELS AN CAT YAAAY!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> When is later? Right now!



ayyyy thanks

see you on fathers day im saving up for 12 red ones : D


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

*when you're lowkey refreshing so you can hopefully get one more and you think they're gonna restock since it's an even time and nothing*

smh


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> When is later? Right now!



Thank you :3 So who were the mothers who didn't get a carnation!


----------



## Mura (May 8, 2016)

In stock


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

AAHHH


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

O nevermind LMAO


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Well at least I got _one_ lmao


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

well then, i think mission accomplished


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 8, 2016)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! i missed another restock...


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

Missed again!I'll be happy if someone got one for me ;~;


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Damn I didnt have enough time to check out lol


----------



## tomothy (May 8, 2016)

tfw you click on purchase like 3 times and click on cart and theyre not there,,,


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

I am being serious, who was the mom who wanted one but couldn't get one?


----------



## Mura (May 8, 2016)

Wow that was super quick


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

Dang it! Missed another one. Of course, ahaha... ha.


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

I had an adrenaline rush with that and wasnt quick enough DARN IT


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Damn I didnt have enough time to check out lol



CHELS! I got one for you! Send me the 79 Btb an it's urs! Also, wut message?


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

well happy mothers day for all moms out there and i hope you have  wonderful day. My work here is done.


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2016)

ah thank godt I thought I would be here all day. Good luck to everyone still watching the shop, and happy Mother's Day to all the moms on tbt!!


----------



## Mura (May 8, 2016)

how in hell are some of you people able to get 5+ of these?


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Eh, screw the BTB stuff... It's not worth spending this entire day trying to get it. I have things planned.



Sending you a vm, I got one for you if you wanna buy it off of me at store price! Happy Mothers day to you


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I am being serious, who was the mom who wanted one but couldn't get one?



aleshapie wanted one :c


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> CHELS! I got one for you! Send me the 79 Btb an it's urs! Also, wut message?



OMG THANK YOU Ill send you the tbt now! message '12/08/1975- 1/1/2014'


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

ok that round wasn't a success but i'm feeling the next one!!!


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Murabito. said:


> how in hell are some of you people able to get 5+ of these?



They're all cheating


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> aleshapie wanted one :c



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myuchuu said:


> aleshapie wanted one :c



Seems she got two nice lovelies to send her some, I wanna find moms who got nothing yet <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 8, 2016)

Noooooooooooooo and I was actually on for this one and expecting it to happen soon rip


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> They're all cheating



thanks XD


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> OMG THANK YOU Ill send you the tbt now! message '12/08/1975- 1/1/2014'



Sent, honey! Thx for the few extra btb, but they weren't necessary lol. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Mura (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> They're all cheating



some kind of witchcraft


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> They're all cheating



yup, there's a glitch I learned that lets me buy however many I can afford each restock, I learned it last year at halloween

LOL I'm too poor to buy them all out though so I usually only get a few


----------



## SharJoY (May 8, 2016)

mogyay said:


> ok that round wasn't a success but i'm feeling the next one!!!



I missed it too.  Dang it!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Murabito. said:


> how in hell are some of you people able to get 5+ of these?



Spam clicking and crossing your fingers


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

I want one so bad.</3


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Sent, honey! Thx for the few extra btb, but they weren't necessary lol. I hope you enjoy it



Thanks so much! I know it wasnt but if it wasnt for you I wouldnt have one! And probably wouldve had to pay extremely high prices!
Thanks again youre a star!


----------



## Heyden (May 8, 2016)

stock more or ill call ur mum


----------



## Curry (May 8, 2016)

They sold out in like less than a minute...wow. I was not expecting that. Glad I could get some though.


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Thanks so much! I know it wasnt but if it wasnt for you I wouldnt have one! And probably wouldve had to pay extremely high prices!
> Thanks again youre a star!



Haha thank you, that's so sweet! If they keep restocking I might have to keep buying and selling at store price to others who can't get carnations. I must have real fast fingers or impeccable luck~


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> yup, there's a glitch I learned that lets me buy however many I can afford each restock, I learned it last year at halloween
> 
> LOL I'm too poor to buy them all out though so I usually only get a few



reportd -_-


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 8, 2016)

Wow my timing is never right
I give up, good night


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Haha thank you, that's so sweet! If they keep restocking I might have to keep buying and selling at store price to others who can't get carnations. I must have real fast fingers or impeccable luck~



You must have! I was actually doing my assignment and thought ill refresh and it said purchase and I was like  and I was trying to get 4 at once for people but when i went to check out they had gone lol


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> reportd -_-



I jus wanna say I really dig your line-up. It's simple, but the colors look great. It totally looks like a gradient stone pattern. :0


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

I have to get off but if anyone knows a mom on TBT who didn't get one and is active (not an account that hasn't posted in a long time) then VM me their name and I will send them one. Please don't send in random people, I wanna make sure moms get appreciated first


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> You mustve! I was actually doing my assignment and thought ill refresh and it said purchase and I was like  and I was trying to get 4 at once for people but when i went to check out they had gone lol



I'm just glad I got the first 2 flowers I promised to people. I won't make anymore promises today, but I'm totes gonna try <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I have to get off but if anyone knows a mom on TBT who didn't get one and is active (not an account that hasn't posted in a long time) then VM me their name and I will send them one. Please don't send in random people, I wanna make sure moms get appreciated first



You're a doll. If I find any cool mom's in need of love I'll definitely recommend them to you~


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

I got some. Not gonna be greedy and hoard while others suffer the pain. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

I'll stay here all day for that carnation ene


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> I'll stay here all day for that carnation ene



Good luck!


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

aw man... I keep missing these restocks. Hopefully there's more today


----------



## Zylia (May 8, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> aw man... I keep missing these restocks. Hopefully there's more today



Good luck! ^_^


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

Apollo96 said:


> Good luck! ^_^



thank you very much  i'll need it lol


----------



## debinoresu (May 8, 2016)

thanks for poppin me out ma


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I jus wanna say I really dig your line-up. It's simple, but the colors look great. It totally looks like a gradient stone pattern. :0



Thx that was the plan <3
I'm not really a fan of huge lineups, 2 or 3 things is enough for me


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Gonna be hittin the road soon, so my shop monitoring will decline v.v Good luck all, I'll still be around, just not as much.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Thx that was the plan <3
> I'm not really a fan of huge lineups, 2 or 3 things is enough for me



The blues also match your sig picture which is cool


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Thx that was the plan <3
> I'm not really a fan of huge lineups, 2 or 3 things is enough for me



I only like large line-ups if they have really nice patterns or themes. Now that the line-ups have been extended tho, my old line-up doesn't work for me. I have to find away to make it work again v.v

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> The blues also match your sig picture which is cool



I agree! nvll's whole look is just great. Color schemes on point!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> The blues also match your sig picture which is cool



Also, forgot I VM'd you the mom thread from a while back c;


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

As Sponge bob says."I Need it!"


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> The blues also match your sig picture which is cool



That was also the plan d:
I am very colour schemey



Bone Baby said:


> I only like large line-ups if they have really nice patterns or themes. Now that the line-ups have been extended tho, my old line-up doesn't work for me. I have to find away to make it work again v.v



Yeah I like some other peoples' big lineups but I just don't like it for me for some reason.

Unless multiple of the birthstones were a thing


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I only like large line-ups if they have really nice patterns or themes. Now that the line-ups have been extended tho, my old line-up doesn't work for me. I have to find away to make it work again v.v
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## Heyden (May 8, 2016)

I love my mum but I can't buy flowers ;'(
JUSTIN IS EVIL


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

Always sold out by the time I wake up. ;_;


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

I do kinda wish I had more bells saved up so I could buy more than 2 carnations at a time. I used to have like 600 btb, but these darn collectibles... lol


----------



## aleshapie (May 8, 2016)

Doing a giveaway! Go enter!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?366805-Pink-Carnation-Collectible


----------



## LethalLulu (May 8, 2016)

Darn, restock while doing yard work ; n ;


----------



## Chiana (May 8, 2016)

I am my crossing fingers for another restock because I got to sleep in for Mother's Day and didn't nab one in the last restock. I also got chocolates and beautiful pink lilies - real ones, not village hybrids LOL.  I am brewing a cup of tea and about to have tea and chocolate while I play Animal Crossing for an hour or so uninterrupted.  So, I have really had my treat for the day.  Still, the carnation would be sweet.  I will keep trying.


----------



## SharJoY (May 8, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Come to think of it, how many moms are on the forums? I can think of 3



I am a mom and an Oma (grandmother).   There are actually a lot of moms on here, and a few more Oma's


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

CALLED IT, EVEN ON THE PETITION FOR MORE FLOWER COLLECTIBLES
fff missed them though
I deserve a free one

never expected my post in the OP of a bulliten board thread tho, yay


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

I want one sooooo badly. People are selling them too high ;-;


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

i can't rest until i buy one of these for shop price.

If I get 2 of these, i'm doing a giveaway i swear


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> I want one sooooo badly. People are selling them too high ;-;



yeah they are -_- but yeah then some people have like 12 so yeah.


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

Will there actually be another restock? I've been watching the Shop for 2 hours...


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

Another restock pls ;-;


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

Araie said:


> Will there actually be another restock? I've been watching the Shop for 2 hours...



Now thats dedication


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Now thats dedication



Well, I'm bored to death, so there you go.


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

Araie said:


> Well, I'm bored to death, so there you go.



SAME. I've been refreshing the shop like every 3 minutes


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

N e s s said:


> SAME. I've been refreshing the shop like every 3 minutes



Dang, I do it every 5.


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

I say when I'm ON here, every minute. But I'm on here roughly 15 minutes every hour, so technically I check every 4 minutes. Hooray for math


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

* knowing you'll get that carnation
* fills you with DETERMINATION.


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> * knowing you'll get that carnation
> * fills you with DETERMINATION.



nice meme's mate


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> * knowing you'll get that carnation
> * fills you with DETERMINATION.



nah just determination m8


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

It's happening!

When?

Right now!


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

THEYREIN


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

DAMN
WISH I HAD ENOUGH, THERE'S STILL SOME LEFT DX


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

-Whoops, double posted.-


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 8, 2016)

missed it : \


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

GOT 3 THEN MY WII U LAGGED


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

I missed it again... I'm done then, I guess. My Internet _completely_ crashed.


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

ARE YOU SERIOUS

I WAS LITERALLY AT THE SHOP BUT LAG MADE ME LOSE IT

UOIHSUIFODSIFYSDOIFD()F SOI S)(F WHY


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

yay got what i wanted  i love these collectibles so much


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

I ran out of TBT but I had plenty of time to get some :/
it's funny too since I rarely ever get on time at restocks

congrats to those who got them tho!


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

THERE BETTER BE OANOTHER RESTOCKE BECAUSE I"M SALT AF RIGHT NOW RESTOCK THEM AGAIN IN AN HOUR AND STOP LURKING IN THE SHOP LET ME GET JUST 1 HGEOFUISEFIBGYUDSOLFDSIGUFKLJBS

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'LL SERIOUSLY JUST BUY 1 FOR OVER SHOP PRICE JUST LET ME HAVE OE SO I CAN SCALP A YEAR FROM NOW


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

Protip to those who need protips: when you see a mod on, there's a good chance it's restock time. I noticed Jeremy was on and was like "restock happening"


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

N e s s said:


> THERE BETTER BE OANOTHER RESTOCKE BECAUSE I"M SALT AF RIGHT NOW RESTOCK THEM AGAIN IN AN HOUR AND STOP LURKING IN THE SHOP LET ME GET JUST 1 HGEOFUISEFIBGYUDSOLFDSIGUFKLJBS



Um... yeah, I second this. Please.


----------



## Skyfall (May 8, 2016)

huh, i guess there was a restock?


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

I KEEP MISSING, UGH.
AND PEOPLE ARE SELLING THEM HIGH, I JUST WANT 1 SO BADLY. I'LL BE HAPPY IF SOMEONE GIFTED ME ONE.


----------



## roseflower (May 8, 2016)

Yay, thanks for the restock


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Protip to those who need protips: when you see a mod on, there's a good chance it's restock time. I noticed Jeremy was on and was like "restock happening"



True for some items but definitely unrelated in this case! I've done all of the restocks for this item, and I'm invisible.  (partially for this exact reason actually!)


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

I've missed the restock 3 times today, and I've been online checking throughout the day. sooo frustrated ; v ;


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> True for some items but definitely unrelated in this case! I've done all of the restocks for this item, and I'm invisible.  (partially for this exact reason actually!)



Well you beat me XD

DANGIT JEREMY I BELIEVED


----------



## aleshapie (May 8, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Well you beat me XD
> 
> DANGIT JEREMY I BELIEVED



...except its Justin

LOL


----------



## Damniel (May 8, 2016)

I got one for a friend from this restock.

I find it pretty upsetting how a lot of people are buying a ton of carnations just to scalp. Like if you're gonna buy lots for a lineup thats cool but you're just gonna scalp thats unfair to the people hoping to get one but not being able to afford such high prices :/


----------



## wow-egg (May 8, 2016)

I don't have the attention span for this lmao they literally pop up and they're gone in like 30 seconds this is too wil d


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 8, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I got one for a friend from this restock.
> 
> I find it pretty upsetting how a lot of people are buying a ton of carnations just to scalp. Like if you're gonna buy lots for a lineup thats cool but you're just gonna scalp thats unfair to the people hoping to get one but not being able to afford such high prices :/



This is literally the case with every restock. Unless that "one per person" rule gets enforced in future restocks, then this issue will keep happening just like it has for years.


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I got one for a friend from this restock.
> 
> I find it pretty upsetting how a lot of people are buying a ton of carnations just to scalp. Like if you're gonna buy lots for a lineup thats cool but you're just gonna scalp thats unfair to the people hoping to get one but not being able to afford such high prices :/



I know. I wish there was a limit or something for how many a person could buy


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I got one for a friend from this restock.
> 
> I find it pretty upsetting how a lot of people are buying a ton of carnations just to scalp. Like if you're gonna buy lots for a lineup thats cool but you're just gonna scalp thats unfair to the people hoping to get one but not being able to afford such high prices :/



I agree, like for a lineup it's fine but not for scalping


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I got one for a friend from this restock.
> 
> I find it pretty upsetting how a lot of people are buying a ton of carnations just to scalp. Like if you're gonna buy lots for a lineup thats cool but you're just gonna scalp thats unfair to the people hoping to get one but not being able to afford such high prices :/



this so much
but everyone scalps at every restock / collectible release

and to think that I feel bad when I ask for higher amounts on the price guide when selling mine, when others ask for x10 or x100 and actually sell theirs and then rinse and repeat and control the tbt economy in a nutshell


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

I literally been here all day for this Carnation.
I want it so much...


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

#proud2beascalper


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> I literally been here all day for this Carnation.
> I want it so much...



I would gift you one if I had an extra. Darn scalpers.


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

Araie said:


> I would gift you one if I had an extra. Darn scalpers.



That would be sweet of you, Thank you.
I'm seriously not resting until I get one.


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> That would be sweet of you, Thank you.
> I'm seriously not resting until I get one.



I'll be sure to watch for restocks! (And wow,_ that_ is commitment.)


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2016)

Nice idea, though looks like I'm not getting one of those carnations. Every time I check back they're sold out with 50 more in circulation...


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

RESTOCK PLEAE I'M BEGGING YOU


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

N e s s said:


> RESTOCK PLEAE I'M BEGGING YOU



Same ;v; ^


----------



## Cascade (May 8, 2016)

oh noes, miss the restock again ;-; i had to eat my dinner xD


----------



## King Dorado (May 8, 2016)

my recollection is that about 500 of the Spring shamrocks were sold, so i wouldn't be surprised if there turns out to be like another 5 restocks tonight and overnight (maybe even tomorrow?)


----------



## Skyfall (May 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> my recollection is that about 500 of the Spring shamrocks were sold, so i wouldn't be surprised if there turns out to be like another 5 restocks tonight and overnight (maybe even tomorrow?)



makes sense to me.


----------



## Crash (May 8, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I got one for a friend from this restock.
> 
> I find it pretty upsetting how a lot of people are buying a ton of carnations just to scalp. Like if you're gonna buy lots for a lineup thats cool but you're just gonna scalp thats unfair to the people hoping to get one but not being able to afford such high prices :/


agreed :c unfortunately the same thing happens with every restock, but there should be a few more of them today and tomorrow! hopefully I can snag on before they're gone x.x​


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Ah missed a restock cuz of dinner. Sorry I wasn't of any help earlier guysssss~


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

I'm still determined to get one.
I'm not sleeping unless I do. >.>


----------



## Minties (May 8, 2016)

The spring smamrock 2.0

Let the chaos ensue.


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

I'M DONE

I'M NOT DOING THIS SHT ANYMORE I'M DONE.

I'M GOING TO GO EAT MY GOD DAMN WATABURGER


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

In the armssssss of the angellllllllsssssss...


----------



## Venn (May 8, 2016)

I KEEP MISSING IT!!


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

If a Jacob's Ladder collectible is ever released, I won't be such a good sport. Sure, I'll only want 1 or 2 for myself, but it's my favorite flower, and anyone who gets in the way of me collecting it shall sufferrrrrrrrrrrrr ))))))))


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I'M DONE
> 
> I'M NOT DOING THIS SHT ANYMORE I'M DONE.
> 
> I'M GOING TO GO EAT MY GOD DAMN WATABURGER



whataburger is so good omfg

anyways i missed the restock bc of my shtty wifi


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

one more restock pls i need


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> one more restock pls i need



Ask and you shall receive! Poof!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Ask and you shall receive! Poof!



Aren't you sweet  I cant afford more but this is cool


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 8, 2016)

got some yas


----------



## Meliara (May 8, 2016)

Pink is so pretty.


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 8, 2016)

WHY DO I ALWAYS MISS IN SUCH A SHORT TIME


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Ask and you shall receive! Poof!



im crying...
I went off my computer for 4 minutes, and I miss it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i literally checked every 5 minutes for the past 2 hours sdfghjkl; im done 

but thanks for the restock anyway


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

I cant afford more but I woulda picked some more up


----------



## pandapples (May 8, 2016)

thanks~ happy mother's day!


----------



## Shinrai (May 8, 2016)

Ack! I was waiting for this! Missed the chance again! ><


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

Shinrai said:


> Ack! I was waiting for this! Missed the chance again! ><



i feel you bud
i feel you


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2016)

And now 50 more but none for me. Well, so much for that.


----------



## Chiana (May 8, 2016)

My internet speed is so much faster than it used to be, but it does not make a difference when it comes to limited availability collectibles.  

But here's the beautiful pink lilies my daughter bought me.




ETA:  Hmmm I will have to figure out how to rotate the image here.

ETA2:  No luck on rotating, but if you tilt your head...


----------



## Aronthaer (May 8, 2016)

I can't freakin' believe I missed this again.

One more restock? pretty please, with sugar on top?


----------



## Venn (May 8, 2016)

I missed it again? Give me a chance people!!


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

I can't afford anymore but please restock for those in neeeed. Thanksiess


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 8, 2016)

oh mu god....why...


----------



## Aronthaer (May 8, 2016)

I'm putting my bets on an 11:59 restock tbh, just so that it's still technically mother's day

But which timezone? ARGHH


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2016)

Is there a TBT Restock app so I can get extreme notifications for this stuff?

I'd give it an extra loud ringtone and everything.


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

Please..I want one so badly..


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Is there a TBT Restock app so I can get extreme notifications for this stuff?
> 
> I'd give it an extra loud ringtone and everything.



I hope for a tbt app one day


----------



## Aronthaer (May 8, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Is there a TBT Restock app so I can get extreme notifications for this stuff?
> 
> I'd give it an extra loud ringtone and everything.


_
"DING DONG, Don't care where you are or what you're doing. you have five seconds to open up your internet browser or you'll miss the restock again."_

It would get depressing tbh


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> _
> "DING DONG, Don't care where you are or what you're doing. you have five seconds to open up your internet browser or you'll miss the restock again."_
> 
> It would get depressing tbh



No no no, there'd be a loud alarm when a restock has been planned, then a loud explosion as a countdown timer appears. Then like five minutes before, the ringtone goes off, probably a Taylor Swift song, then I'd be ready and waiting to violently refresh.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 8, 2016)

Yo Justin, best idea ever. instead of restocking carnations, restock green mori letters. people will be refreshing like mad to get a carnation but they'll never see the mori on the bottom of the list >

Oh, the things I would do if I were a mod


----------



## Minties (May 8, 2016)

I would laugh quite hard if Justin just chucked like 500 in there to combat the ****s scalping them for 450-500 TBT


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

Someone please gift me one?;w;
I'll be able to rest in peace.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2016)

Minties said:


> I would laugh quite hard if Justin just chucked like 500 in there to combat the ****s scalping them for 450-500 TBT



That's what they did with the Spellectibles. The cupcakes were selling for like 1k at first because there were so few, then they flooded the shop so much there were still some left over hours later. Now the cupcakes sell for like 150.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 8, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> Someone please gift me one?;w;
> I'll be able to rest in peace.



HOLY CRAP.

HermioneGranger, that has got to be one of the nicest things I've seen someone do on this forum. Bless.


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> That's what they did with the Spellectibles. The cupcakes were selling for like 1k at first because there were so few, then they flooded the shop so much there were still some left over hours later. Now the cupcakes sell for like 150.



I remember selling a candle for 500


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> HOLY CRAP.
> 
> HermioneGranger, that has got to be one of the nicest things I've seen someone do on this forum. Bless.



NICE PEOPLE EXIST MY FAITH HAS BEEN RESTORED


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

Will there be another restock pls
I need to practice my art of scalping


----------



## Kaiserin (May 8, 2016)

HermioneGranger
YOU'RE GOD, THANK YOUUUUUU!<3


----------



## Aronthaer (May 8, 2016)

Oh man, I've got tests in the morning and here I am clicking the refresh button repeatedly like a moron. 

I can't help myself, those carnations are so pretty I have to have one ;-;


----------



## Mura (May 8, 2016)

Just-in, Justin likes to torture us by making us wait for a restock that you'll probably miss when you leave to go piss~


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

Ah I missed another restock. I'm just finishing an exam. Shhhhhh. I already have my flower, but it woulda been nice to snag some more for the non-scalpers or the very unlucky xD


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Giving away one carnation to whoever can PM me the best pokemon meme


----------



## Aronthaer (May 8, 2016)

Gettin' a snack, JUSTIN I SWEAR IF YOU RESTOCK WHILE I'M GONE-


----------



## Cascade (May 8, 2016)

i missed the restock again xD


----------



## King Dorado (May 8, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Gettin' a snack, JUSTIN I SWEAR IF YOU RESTOCK WHILE I'M GONE-



re-stocks while afk? that's nothing.  it's missing them when you're here logged in that are the real head-knockers...

- - - Post Merge - - -

i missed one today when i was reading other threads...


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

At 8:50pm PST time I am calling the winner of the mon meme giveaway. PM me your best memes, only PMs count, send as many as you want, best meme gets a carnation  

ends in 5 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, calling time, we have our winner!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shirayuki! You made me laugh the most, enjoy the carnation!


----------



## N a t (May 8, 2016)

At least a few of the users here who bought carnations in bulk are giving them away. Such sweeties~ I'd do the same if I wasn't poor :>


----------



## Pokemanz (May 8, 2016)

Sigh, I give up.


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 9, 2016)

lol I only have 1 tbt now
worth it


----------



## Irelia (May 9, 2016)

I'm cryin I finally have a flower yes I feel complete

now I shall sleep


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

Well, It's not even Mother's Day anymore here so I give up. Aleshapie was nice enough to sell me one, I'll live with the one for now haha.















Gonna be stalking the shop on Father's Day tho


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 9, 2016)

Tfw you wanna gift everyone a flower but you ran out of extras ;@; 

And I'm going to sleep soon so no more restocks for me, haha. Hope everyone gets one in due time <3


----------



## aleshapie (May 9, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Well, It's not even Mother's Day anymore here so I give up. Aleshapie was nice enough to sell me one, I'll live with the one for now haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and at shop price, fyi...not scalpers prices...lol


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2016)

Probably gonna goto bed soon. School has worn me out with make-up workand finals ughhhhhhhhh


Pretty sure I still failed 2 classes I am such a loser please kill me before my parents do...


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

9:03 PM MST rn, so midnight mod time I think..


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> 9:03 PM MST rn, so midnight mod time I think..



yea, I'm on that timezone and it is indeed midnight. I have school in the morning, what am I doing with my life


----------



## Cadbberry (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> 9:03 PM MST rn, so midnight mod time I think..



I read this is modnight XD


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

it is past midnight in mod time, I am going to bed. NO MORE RESTOCKS PLEASE, IT IS NO LONGER MOTHER'S DAY. thank you.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Pls 1 more restock


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 9, 2016)

I hope one more restock.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 9, 2016)

i needa sleep soon but please! 1 more restock!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2016)

Aw, I haven't been on all day and just found out about the collectible. I love flowers </3

Too bad they are sold out


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Kitty2201 said:


> Aw, I haven't been on all day and just found out about the collectible. I love flowers </3
> 
> Too bad they are sold out



at least theres still cosmos!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> at least theres still cosmos!



Yeah. They are my least favorite on ACNL xP But they are still ok >.<


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Kitty2201 said:


> Yeah. They are my least favorite on ACNL xP But they are still ok >.<



same tbh, but I still got them lol


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 9, 2016)

hope my internet is super sonic speed.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

*ONE MORE RESTOCK M9*


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 9, 2016)

Hope luck is on my side.


----------



## glow (May 9, 2016)

pls


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

do it for the memes


----------



## toadsworthy (May 9, 2016)

entropy said:


> pls



yours looks fine, save some for us plebeians


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Do it for the children growing up in a motherless household


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 9, 2016)

the refresh button is real.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

2 mods, a sage, and a project staff member are on


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> 2 mods, a sage, and a project staff member are on



how do you know?


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> how do you know?



bottom of the forum home page, it shows who's online, that is people with invisible off

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apples restocked


----------



## Mura (May 9, 2016)

no they aren't


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 9, 2016)

I'm getting bord.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> I'm getting bord.



bored***** im a spelling nazi sometimes :>


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> bored***** im a spelling nazi sometimes :>



Thanks for being a grammar king.


----------



## Mura (May 9, 2016)

ope e et  estock oon


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> Thanks for being a grammar king.



stop calling me a dude pls


----------



## Zane (May 9, 2016)

mom day is over everyone go 2 bed


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

I refuse to sleep


----------



## Mura (May 9, 2016)

Zane said:


> mom day is over everyone go 2 bed



pst


----------



## toadsworthy (May 9, 2016)

Zane said:


> mom day is over everyone go 2 bed



you have 9.... go away


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

Zane said:


> mom day is over everyone go 2 bed



You're not our Mom!!!

are you?


----------



## Zane (May 9, 2016)

Murabito. said:


> pst



me too



toadsworthy said:


> you have 9.... go away



sshh sleep now

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> You're not our Mom!!!
> 
> are you?



in the spirit of the day i will assume that role


----------



## glow (May 9, 2016)

will jeopardize education for pixels


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Almost 11..

- - - Post Merge - - -



entropy said:


> will jeopardize education for pixels



best quote eVER


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

It's 2 am here, but I am still hoping for one last restock, haha.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

I need to pee but I'm not risking the chance


----------



## Chrystina (May 9, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> It's 2 am here, but I am still hoping for one last restock, haha.



It's gonna happen.

IT HAS TO HAPPEN.</3


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Soon I think, 11:07 here


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

Alexi said:


> It's gonna happen.
> 
> IT HAS TO HAPPEN.</3



I'm sure I'll give up, go to bed, come online to 350 carnations sold lol.  It never fails.


----------



## Heyden (May 9, 2016)

Justin rn is a very appropriate Australian-friendly restock ;]


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

Heyden said:


> Justin rn is a very appropriate Australian-friendly restock ;]



yes i agree, something for the Aussies.  Oy!


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Do it for the TBT fam


----------



## toadsworthy (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I need to pee but I'm not risking the chance



bring laptop with you


----------



## Shinrai (May 9, 2016)

Chiana said:


> My internet speed is so much faster than it used to be, but it does not make a difference when it comes to limited availability collectibles.
> 
> But here's the beautiful pink lilies my daughter bought me.
> 
> ...



Awww! That's so sweet! Very beautiful! <3.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> bring laptop with you



Already went, made it whoo hoo. On Wii U though, and my dad would be like "Leylu y u b bringin ur wee yoo gampad in2 bathroom??"


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Already went, made it whoo hoo. On Wii U though, and my dad would be like "Leylu y u b bringin ur wee yoo gampad in2 bathroom??"



Back in my day, video game consoles were used to play video games


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> Back in my day, video game consoles were used to play video games



nERD


----------



## Shinrai (May 9, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> Back in my day, video game consoles were used to play video games



Well, technology nowadays. I'd rather call it advancement rather than.. aging. ;-; *pats back*


----------



## Chiana (May 9, 2016)

Shinrai said:


> Awww! That's so sweet! Very beautiful! <3.



Thank you.  I was very touched.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

uugGHGHHGGG


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> nERD



no u


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> no u



fite me @ mcdonalds m8


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> no u



dude!  your legedry period craps have been cured!  congrats!


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> fite me @ mcdonalds m8



Alright, bro, loser buys the other 5 mcdoubles, lesss go


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> dude!  your legedry period craps have been cured!  congrats!





LethalLulu said:


> Alright, bro, loser buys the other 5 mcdoubles, lesss go



5 mcdoubles?  hmm, i think your ailment may return sooner than hoped...


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> 5 mcdoubles?  hmm, i think your ailment may return sooner than hoped...



Mcdonalds is bae


----------



## Mura (May 9, 2016)

Welcome to mcdoodles how may I hell you


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> Alright, bro, loser buys the other 5 mcdoubles, lesss go



(._.)          
/\__ \__
\
| |
-  -


----------



## Heyden (May 9, 2016)

welcome to mcweenyboodlez


----------



## f11 (May 9, 2016)

I'm still awake just incase


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Midnight almost yo


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> (._.)
> /\__ \__
> \
> | |
> -  -


(OuO)          
/\__ \__
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




\
| |
-  -


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

okay gimme the food i win


----------



## Heyden (May 9, 2016)

JEREMY ILY


----------



## Skyfall (May 9, 2016)

Was just at the shop, loaded a carnation into cart and by the time i got to checkout it was gone... I love restocks!


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2016)

You the best staff fam.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

YOURE F***ING KIDDING ME
2
I LE GASPED WHEN I SAW THEM
THEN LAG


----------



## toadsworthy (May 9, 2016)

hurray!!! thank you so much jeremy!


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> Was just at the shop, loaded a carnation into cart and by the time i got to checkout it was gone... I love restocks!



same here-- only mine was there all the way thru checkout but just didnt show up in my inventory!  whyyyyyyyy!?

i was distracted by lulu and xerolin's stick figure art.  very clever, girls!!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 9, 2016)

I got another one  back up to 8


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 9, 2016)

Ayyyy I actually got something this time yay


----------



## Mura (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> YOURE F***ING KIDDING ME
> 2
> I LE GASPED WHEN I SAW THEM
> THEN LAG



Too bad you're only able to scalp 2  
I literally clicked off this site for not even a minute, and they went in stock, lmao


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

oh yay i have like 10 now


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> same here-- only mine was there all the way thru checkout but just didnt show up in my inventory!  whyyyyyyyy!?
> 
> i was distracted by lulu and xerolin's stick figure art.  very clever, girls!!!!


Oh nooo, sorry!


----------



## Kevinnn (May 9, 2016)

oh my god


----------



## Danielkang2 (May 9, 2016)

I got 4 lol. Clicked as fast as I could then checked out. 8! I guess the shop glitched.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

There goes my bells


----------



## Cadbberry (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> There goes my bells



Jealous of all 12, love the carnations


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

I think I may finally be free to go to bed lmao.


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

oh **** they double restocked and i was here on this thread each time.  lmao!!


----------



## Chiana (May 9, 2016)

Finally!  I refreshed one last time on the way to bed.  I did not even notice at first that the carnations were actually in stock.  Then I panicked.  LOL  Mother's Day is totally complete now.


----------



## Mura (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> oh **** they double restocked and i was here on this thread each time.  lmao!!



same. clicked off the site for like 2 minutes = in stock and out of stock by the time i came back. Then came to this thread = in stock and out of stock reading all the comments..


----------



## Shinrai (May 9, 2016)

Ack. Just when I did restart my browser, there goes the restock! !! Unlucky me. ;-;


----------



## Skyfall (May 9, 2016)

Its fun, though, i like stalking restocks even though 99% of the time i get nothing.  Makes watching fear the walking dead bearable.  I love the walking dead series but i usually need to distract myself with something else.  Otherwise its too intense for me.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

At first I checked the shop and went to buy some but it lagged. I refreshed the page: Sold out. I checked a minute later and got 10, whoo hoo


----------



## LethalLulu (May 9, 2016)

I am finally free then.  Night y'all


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> At first I checked the shop and went to buy some but it lagged. I refreshed the page: Sold out. I checked a minute later and got 10, whoo hoo



well thanks for alerting us!


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> well thanks for alerting us!



ikr lol 

o well im just gonna save up btb for fathers day


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

**** you lag


----------



## Minties (May 9, 2016)

Gg users not in america timezones. You get ****ed because the bulk of the restocks happened while you were sleeping and won't continue tonight even though it's not even 6pm because mother's day is ova.


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

you never know.  when St Patricks Day was over they restocked a few more times the next morning...  i wouldnt be surprised if there arent perhaps two more restocks several hours from now...


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

^ yeah they will restock 2 more once every restock? lol


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

I need to save my bells for the other restocks


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I need to save my bells for the other restocks



cough cough cough cough says the one who got 12 of em lmao


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

i cant read moko's post, this should help

- - - Post Merge - - -

nope


----------



## glow (May 9, 2016)

bless u mods <3
now give us time before house restocks because we all b broke


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

entropy said:


> bless u mods <3
> now give us time before house restocks because we all b broke



u deserve to be broke u weed. <3


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

entropy said:


> bless u mods <3
> now give us time before house restocks because we all b broke



all in favor of house restocks now!!!  say AYE!!


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

AYE


----------



## Minties (May 9, 2016)

Restock all them houses right meow cause everyone else is broke!


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Minties said:


> Restock all them houses right meow cause everyone else is broke!



a+ yes then we can resell em all!


----------



## glow (May 9, 2016)

Minties said:


> Restock all them houses right meow cause everyone else is broke!



no stop

- - - Post Merge - - -

C A R N A T I O N  C O N S P I R A  C Y


----------



## Minties (May 9, 2016)

entropy said:


> no stop
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> C A R N A T I O N  C O N S P I R A  C Y



Carspiracy 

btw your setup looks cute af


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Minties said:


> Carspiracy
> 
> btw your setup looks cute af



yours too : D

-cranks up bells in prepare for fathers day-


----------



## Heyden (May 9, 2016)

give me jlads


----------



## Venn (May 9, 2016)

And I still dont have any.
I'll just go cry now in the corner


----------



## Cascade (May 9, 2016)

Venice said:


> And I still dont have any.
> I'll just go cry now in the corner



don't worry you are not only one :c


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

looks like carnations have been removed from the shop...


----------



## Chrystina (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> looks like carnations have been removed from the shop...



Yeah just noticed, along with the bulletin post. 

Thanks admins & mods for the constant restocks. <3 Might be my new fav collectible. I hope everyone who wanted them at least got one.


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2016)

I missed the last like 3 restocks lol. I'm happy with my one, but now I kinda wish I had gotten myself 2. I don't want one badly enough to purchase from a scalper though. :x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, does anyone know how many carnations are actually in circulation now? Since they were removed from the shop I dunno how to check, and I'm honestly very curious. :0


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

i dont know how to check after the fact, but i do recall there were 400 sold


----------



## okaimii (May 9, 2016)

Aww, I missed it!


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i dont know how to check after the fact, but i do recall there were 400 sold



Ahhhh so maybe it is just like the smams, thanks dad1


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i dont know how to check after the fact, but i do recall there were 400 sold



Just hover on the image in the shop and it will tell for every item.


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> Just hover on the image in the shop and it will tell for every item.



It only showed the total of all of the items and the last item sold which was a white cosmo


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

were there 400 smamrocks too?  i had thought 500, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> It only showed the total of all of the items and the last item sold which was a white cosmo



Yes but each individual items tells the sale statistics? Or if I'm completely missing something here...


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yes but each individual items tells the sale statistics? Or if I'm completely missing something here...



she was asking about carnations after they'd been removed from shop; i dont think there's a way to check total sales once it's removed from shop...


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yes but each individual items tells the sale statistics? Or if I'm completely missing something here...



Yes, each individual item does, but since the carnies aren't in the shop I can't checkem >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Ah yeah, I'm def. sure it was 400 last time I checked unless they slipped in some extras


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> Ah yeah, I'm def. sure it was 400 last time I checked unless they slipped in some extras



Thanks c:


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

Minties said:


> Gg users not in america timezones. You get ****ed because the bulk of the restocks happened while you were sleeping and won't continue tonight even though it's not even 6pm because mother's day is ova.



ARE YOU FREAKIN' JOKING

I spent hours waiting for that restock, wasted time I was supposed to be studying for an exam, then they restock at 3:30 AM. Fml.

Carnations for the poor plz


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> ARE YOU FREAKIN' JOKING
> 
> I spent hours waiting for that restock, wasted time I was supposed to be studying for an exam, then they restock at 3:30 AM. Fml.
> 
> Carnations for the poor plz



You have one though, why should it matter that they helped out the Eurpeans/Australians?


----------



## Minties (May 9, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> ARE YOU FREAKIN' JOKING
> 
> I spent hours waiting for that restock, wasted time I was supposed to be studying for an exam, then they restock at 3:30 AM. Fml.
> 
> Carnations for the poor plz



That's literally exactly what I was saying. I traded and bought all of my carnations because I wasn't able to get any due to most restocks occurring while I was sleeping.


----------



## N e s s (May 9, 2016)

giveaways are bae


----------

